# What KIND???



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

Please help...what kind of pigeon or dove is this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

have anymore closer pics? it is hard to tell.. could be a english short face tumbler mix?.. just guessing.


she kind of reminds me of this one..but not such a short beak.. it may be a mix.
link to pic:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2302/2113087413_beb0059966.jpg


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

I will grab some, I dont have it yet, going to pick up. Would this be a pigeon or a dove?


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

It's a pigeon. Doves don't have a wattle over their beak.

It's very cute...did you find it?

Dawn


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like an owl mix. Is it small?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like its in a 50 gal fish tank, it must be big
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Crazy Pete said:


> Looks like its in a 50 gal fish tank, it must be big
> Dave


oh it is!... did not notice that before.. hope it gets someplace better than a fish tank.


----------



## Kahlibscreed (Dec 13, 2011)

Not sure if it is a she or he...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Smaller than a feral pigeon, then it is an owl mix, my guess. Probably an Italian Owl, Figurita, or Old German Owl mixed with a roller or other "plain" pigeon.


----------

